# Sale saltwater fish tank set up sale



## Kornel351 (Mar 8, 2016)

] hey guys today I will be selling my 55 gallon aqaurium as a bundle it will come with a 10 gallon tank,heater,protein skimmer,live fish,piece of live rock,live sand,Ehiem Everyday fish feeder, Glass scrubber, canisterfilter sunsun 303b 5 stage filteration model (impeller needs to be replaced to work),All types of Frozen foods,NLF marine formula,NLS Thera +A,Omega one flakes, dried bloodworms,2 Brine eggs,2 seaweed salad's,turtle food if wanted, Turtle eye drops,calicum bones for turtles as well, 2 metronidazole,1 prazipro,1 Copper Aid,Garlic Guard, wave maker, Formalin, Clout,Copper test kit, Fresh water ph up and ph down.Fresh water High Range Ph test kit,Fresh water Ammonia Test kit, Saltwater Master Test kit,Marine Ph Buffer, Melafix,Aquarium Salt,Glass canopy if wanted, Brand New barely touch Saltwater Refractometer and I will include the calibration fluid.Also the live stock include 1 trigger fish,1 medium sized Snowflake eel comes with his favorite food shrimp and sliversides included, 2 Green spotted Puffers and a Landmower blenny.A bottled of Prime is included as well.I am Looking for around $800 but could do about 700 as i put alot into this tank. Every thing is working expect the canister impeller needs replacement if u want it.No food is expired at all. IF u request Marine salt and I have some I will try include it too.Looking for serious buyers only.If serious Leave me a message and i will respond


----------

